# Books will not open properly on Touch



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I mentioned this on another thread that shortly after  I placed my order for a new PW, the KT started acting up.  

It started over a week ago when I tried to purchase a couple of books for my KT and kept getting the same error message. Two phone calls to Customer service later and I was able to download one book  (after they had me re-set the device without telling me I would lose my collections.  Apparently it did not occur to them that if a person has almost 600 books, Collections are time-consuming to re-create  ).

Third phone call occurred when I downloaded a book but couldn't get it to open.  After 40 minutes with CS, it finally opened.  I finished the book.  Now, I have downloaded two more books (purchased from Amazon).  Although they download and appear on the screen, when I tap to open, I get one of two screens:  blank (with title at top and Loc 1 at bottom -- otherwise frozen.  Only way out is to hit home button) or blank with error message in middle instructing me to delete the book and download it from archives (which I've tried several times, only to get either the blank page or the same error message).  When it happened with book no. 1, after the previous history, I promptly contacted CS and jumped through all of their hoops.  Nothing got it to open.  CS told me that they would boot it to the techs and would call me back.  I said fine.  24 hours later, still no response, so I call CS back.  AGAIN, we jump through all the hoops.  AGAIN, I'm told that they would have to boot it back to techs and would call me back.  I see a posting about a free book for and I 'purchase' book #2 from Amazon and it shows on the screen, but can't open that one either.  ANOTHER 24 hours later after the last phone call and no call back (by which point I'm steaming) I call CS AGAIN, this time I demand to speak with a supervisor.  AGAIN, we jump through all the same hoops, just in a different order. AGAIN I'm told that they will have to boot it back to the techs.  Now they promise that they will have some type of 'resolution' if they are unable to solve it by 9:30pm tonight (basically another 24 hours after the last call).

BTW, book #1 was ordered from the KT.  Book #2 was ordered via my PC.  I'm able to open and read either book from my K2 (but the battery on that won't hold a charge, so I can't really read them unless I'm willing to stay hooked up to the charger).  I've had my KT almost a year and this is the first time it's given me grief.

Needless to say, I'm not impressed with CS at this point.  Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, clearly the KT is objecting to the PW on order.    We were trying to troubleshoot this in the other thread...and a lot of the obvious stuff has been worked through already.

The reason I asked about connecting via USB in the other thread is that I thought perhaps you had accidentally removed a system file (it has happened before  ), but sounds like that's not the issue.

Is the date and time on the device correct?

Betsy


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Betsy.  Yes, the KT is *not* a happy camper. 

It is showing the correct time, I don't know about date?

And it does have the most current update 5.1.2

At one point a CS mentioned it could be a licensing issue?  But I never heard anything more about that or what it really meant.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You've done a restart -- both soft and hard.

You've turned wireless off and then on again.

You've de-registered and re-registered it.

You've done a factory reset.

Assuming that's all true, and it's till not working -- call 'em and tell 'em to send you a new one.  Tell 'em you've called multiple times, tried many things, and just want it replaced under warranty as it's clearly defective at this point.  I doubt they'll argue much.

(Oh, and you don't need to re-create collections, you should be able to import them again and the books will resort as you re-download them.)


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, I've done all that, several times in a variety of different sequences.  And they've done the registering/de-registering remotely as well as me doing from the device.

I'm assuming that's where we are headed this evening with their 'resolution.'

I won't accept less than full replacement tonight, unless they've figured out how to permanently fix it.  I'm a bit astonished to be frank, that they keep postponing that decision.  

Good to know about the collections (they didn't mention that when I complained about it).  Is it something I can do from the "manage your kindle" page?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sienna_98 said:


> Yes, I've done all that, several times in a variety of different sequences. And they've done the registering/de-registering remotely as well as me doing from the device.
> 
> I'm assuming that's where we are headed this evening with their 'resolution.'
> 
> I won't accept less than full replacement tonight, unless they've figured out how to permanently fix it. I'm a bit astonished to be frank, that they keep postponing that decision.


Just tell 'em that's what you want. They might have the impression, up until now, that you're content to let them help troubleshoot what is apparently a software issue. But I'm sure if you ask for a replacement they'll not argue. If the person does, ask for a supervisor. They have the records. . .they know you've called multiple times and been patient.

Oh, do be sure you're calling KINDLE customer service directly; I assume you have been.



> Good to know about the collections (they didn't mention that when I complained about it). Is it something I can do from the "manage your kindle" page?


They may not have realized.

Now, to be fair, if it's the ONLY kindle you have and you de-register it, I'm not sure collections are recoverable. But here's what I'd do. Download the Kindle for PC or Kindle for Mac app. And import your current collections THERE. The nice thing about the computer apps is that you can actually sort your archived items as well, and it's easier than doing it even on a touch screen Kindle, I think. THEN when you get your new kindle(s) you can load on the books you want and, from the 'archived items' list, choose, 'Add Other Device collections.'


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You do it from the Archives on the device...

Once in the Archives, click on the Menu  button.  "Import Collections" should be on the menu.

It will give you a choice of which other device you want to import from, to include Kindle for PC apps.  My choices are:

Betsy's Kindle for PC
Betsy's Netbook Kindle App
Scout (my K4).

Betsy


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nifty trick!

Having made so many calls, it's apparent to me that even though I'm calling Kindle CS, the first person who answers only knows how to re-boot the kindle.  When that doesn't work, they transfer me to "Kindle Support."  The Kindle Support people all go through the same steps, just in different orders.  When I called last night, as soon as I gave them my name, email, and address I immediately demanded a Kindle supervisor.  They sent me to Kindle Support and I again immediately demanded a supervisor as Kindle Support had not followed up twice, despite promises to do so.  I got the supervisor, but he didn't do anything differently than the Kindle Support folks, except he took an hour of the same steps before giving up. I vociferously complained to him that it shouldn't take tech 2 days to figure out whether they could figure the problem and that I was very upset that I could not read on my KT and that I did not find it acceptable.  

I very much hate to get angry at someone who was not previously part of the problem, but it does seem to me that CS has been less that supportive of the customer.  I know they can see that I've purchased 3 kindles, a Fire and a PW over the years, and they can see how many books I've purchased, why would you leave that kind of loyal customer clearly unhappy?  It baffles me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I would second Ann's suggestion and next time you speak to them, if you don't get a permanent fix, demand a replacement. 

To be honest, I'm shocked that they haven't already offered you one - though Betsy's tongue in cheek comment that the KT was acting up because you have a PW on order, might have something to do with that. 

It doesn't hurt to ask - and you've been more than patient!


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

It was pretty funny on my first call to them because when I explained the problem I was having the support person asked me if it was my Touch or Paperwhite.  I coughed and noted that that would be quite the trick, since they had yet to ship out the PW  .  She apologized and said she asked b/c the PW was showing up on her screen.  Her next question was did I really have 4 kindle devices?  Um, yeah.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sienna_98 said:


> It was pretty funny on my first call to them because when I explained the problem I was having the support person asked me if it was my Touch or Paperwhite. I coughed and noted that that would be quite the trick, since they had yet to ship out the PW . She apologized and said she asked b/c the PW was showing up on her screen. Her next question was did I really have 4 kindle devices? Um, yeah.


She better not look up Heather's account (LuvMy4Brats).

Betsy


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm afraid to ask.  

Anyway, happy to report that CS actually called back last night.  They made me, yet again, walk through opening the book to the error page,  removing the book to archive and re-loading it and then opening it, again, to a blank page, before conceding they don't know what's wrong and will be sending out a new KT.  Should arrive on Friday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good!  That they called you back and that they decided it wasn't worth playing with any more and they're just sending a new one. 

Bet they get that thing back and put it through its paces in person.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Sienna! Let us know when you have it!



Sienna_98 said:


> I'm afraid to ask.


I think Heather's got like 11 Kindles registered to her account. Though that might include apps...  But I'm sure she has at least six or seven. I know I do. 

K1
K4
KT
Fire (brother's)
Fire 4G on order
PW
another phantom PW...I'm not deregistering it until I have Harper in my hands.

Betsy


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Glad to know that I'm in good company.  

Of course, it just hit me this morning that I'll be getting my brand new KT, just 3 (I'm an optimist  )  days before my PW.  Ah, well, it's always good to have backup!


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

New KT arrived today.  Worked like a charm.  No problems ordering and downloading and even opening a new book.  

Now to wait for the PW.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay! I bet that feels good, to finally get it sorted!

How long till your PW comes? (I'm very jealous!)


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I ordered the first day, so it should be here no later than Tuesday.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Yay! I bet that feels good, to finally get it sorted!
> 
> How long till your PW comes? (I'm very jealous!)


Now Linjeakel, it's *my* job to moan about the way we never get the best goodies here in the UK until far later than in the US!

Mind you, in the case of the PW I'm actually sort-of glad, because if they were available here I'd probably have ordered one already, whereas now I can read the opinions of people who've actually got them - I'd especially like to know if they have the same problem with sceen damage that the nook has: http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/05/02/heres-why-you-shouldnt-get-the-new-nooklit/#.UGnhfb3A8Z4

Oh, and while I like the new avatar, I hope you've taken notice of the health warnings about trampolines... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19713691 - make sure you put your elephant's trampoline on the lawn not on concrete...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Morf said:


> Oh, and while I like the new avatar, I hope you've taken notice of the health warnings about trampolines... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19713691 - make sure you put your elephant's trampoline on the lawn not on concrete...


LOL! Well, if you watch 



 it looks like he might be in a gym - isn't that an appropriate place?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd not seen the full film before... Love it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's the trunk flipping up and down that cracks me up!


----------

